

Author's Heirs Challenge Hollywood's Accounting [1995] - yuhong
http://www.nytimes.com/1995/11/20/business/author-s-heirs-challenge-hollywood-s-accounting.html

======
yuhong
If you hasn't guessed it, this I found when I was trying to figure out the
history of Hollywood Accounting.

